# Whizzer real cheap Nicholasville, Kentucky BIN ebay



## bike (Nov 5, 2013)

Not mine do not know the seller- other projects keep me from getting this(for now!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310787406800


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2013)

i have several original pre war in that price range if you feel up to it


----------



## jkent (Nov 5, 2013)

With spare engine and front drum brake?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2013)

spare engine doesn't mean it's any good.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2013)

one of my prewar schwinn whizzers i know has a rear drum and i think a front


----------

